# Mr. Pitbull, come out come out, wherever you are...



## JuniorMama

Hello,

I hope someone can help me here.
I purchased a puppy from Mr. Pitbull back in 2010.
I live in Canada and there aren't many American Bully breeders out here.
After doing some research (apparently not enough, because I'm in this mess...), I found Mr. Pitbull's website and found Blue Remy...I really loved the way he looked. The breeder and I communicated on the telephone and he seemed extremely knowledgeable and answered all of my questions. I googled his name to make sure there weren't any complaints in the BBB or in forums.
I finally got my pup in October 2010. I fell in love! He was perfect!
We asked the breeder about the papers and he said he will be mailing them. A few weeks went by and nothing...we called and it was very difficult to get a hold of him (it seemed like he always answered when it came to discussing about payment). Finally, we got a hold of him. He said he will resend the papers.
It's been almost 2 years now...I've e-mailed him, but no luck.
Also, it turns out my puppy is semi-deaf and can only hear high pitch sound.
He is a great dog and even obeys hand signals. However, for the amount of $$$ that was paid for him, I feel like I got scammed, especially without any papers.

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## JuniorMama

I know he's been active on American Bully World.
I'm still awaiting on activation for a few weeks now...
If someone has an account there, would you be able to put him on blast there?
I want everyone to know what kind of a person he is....

Thank you!


----------



## motocross308

hes pretty much just a puppy mill .. a volume byb.


----------



## circlemkennels

Wow.. sorry you got done dirty .. people are pathetic


----------



## JuniorMama

It totally sucks! I wish there was someone who would have told me. Everything seemed so legit and he disguised himself as one of the "good guys". 
Hopefully, this post will deter people from buying a puppy from him.
Thanks for your sympathy!
So, I'm guessing there's nothing I can do to get partial amount of my $ back or papers?
Any suggestions are welcome! 
I'm sure this has happened to some of you out there...


----------



## JuniorMama

motocross308 said:


> hes pretty much just a puppy mill .. a volume byb.


I'm surprised his website BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE, PITBULL PUPPIES, BLUE NOSE PITBULL KENNEL hasn't been shut down yet!


----------



## circlemkennels

Those aren't even pitbulls.. lol.. dude is def a puppy mill


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

"The American Pitbull breed can be divided into three primary categories; Red nose American Pitbulls, Blue nose American Pitbulls and American Bullies." quoted directly from website. and in my opinion a major red flag. red and blue are not types of pits only colors and even AmBully is not a type of pit it is a separate breed. 

u sound like u fully understand what happened now and i am sorry that u got scammed. i sell parts for a toyota dealer and the same thing happens with cars all the time. buy a car, owner says ur all good great car, next ur in spending thousands trying to fix said car. the whole dog situation is harder because of the love factor. 

im not sure what u can do to recoup some of ur $$$. i would try goin to BBB if he even has a business license. or if he registered with UKC or ABKC then try goin to them. ive read alot about iron cross kennels and how they got banned from ABKC. im not sure though. good luck in ur endeavors, i wish u the best.


----------



## angelbaby

You are not the 1st person I have heard this from about him. He was active on american bully world but I havent even seen him posting there lately although I am not on there regular either. Unfortunately if a contract wasnt used and you have nothing in writting there isnt much you can do to get your papers. chalk it up to a lesson learned, I know it sucks when it is such an expensive lesson. Hopefully your story though will save someone else from going through this with him. I also heard somewhere that he is some sort of computer guy { sorry dont know the name im not a computer savy person lol} but he is able to bump his name and website up on google to get noticed.

Where in Canada are you? im in BC , rainy BC lol. would love to see pictures of your dog, hope you stick around and share pictures and storys with the rest of us here , glad to here you atleast got a sweet dog out of it. We had a dog we trained with sign language { I have a deaf family member} and the dog picked up on it really quick.


----------



## EckoMac

Who calls there dogs "brand name". I mean REALLY. 
Sorry you go the shaft.


----------



## Firehazard

I'd take him to small claims just to jack with his time and money, as he jacked with yours.. You may not get any money even if he gets garnished wages taken by the state; but he will be subpoena'd to court and if judged against wages garnished. I would sue for your money back and you can also press charges for fraudulent business services. This is why a person wants to do all the homework on the APBT and strains down from before grabbing a puppy.. Sorry you got took..


----------



## angelbaby

Big reason to use contratcs. Dont know how many people you hear this with and how many I have told make sure to get it in writting. You cant trust anyone, have even heard of friends getting took by other friends. greedy people out there.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I have heard a lot of negative feedback about this puppymill guy  sorry you are in this situation!


----------



## JuniorMama

Wow! I feel so much love here 
Angelbaby, I'm also from rainy BC! Are those 5 dogs in the banner yours? G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!
Do you get mixed reactions from people here, cuz I do...esp at dog parks. I've had countless times my Junior cleared the whole park within minutes.
So unfair, cuz of the stereotypes.

So that's how he got his website to be on top...I'm just surprised no one has called him out on it. Maybe it's cuz I'm from Canada, so he figured I was an easy target.

I know he's a respected "Senior Member" on American Bully World. Last I checked, he posted a couple weeks ago, so I think calling him out on there, will be the most detrimental to him. Maybe it'll make him send over the papers.

I'll post some pix up once I figure out how to do it.


----------



## JuniorMama

Firehazard said:


> I'd take him to small claims just to jack with his time and money, as he jacked with yours.. You may not get any money even if he gets garnished wages taken by the state; but he will be subpoena'd to court and if judged against wages garnished. I would sue for your money back and you can also press charges for fraudulent business services. This is why a person wants to do all the homework on the APBT and strains down from before grabbing a puppy.. Sorry you got took..


Great idea, Firehazard! I will look into that...this would probably be the worst case scenario. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JuniorMama

I have a question...to obtain the papers, the breeder just has to sign the document and verify that the puppy I have is from the parents Blue Remy and Ms Heartbreaker, right?
So, the reason he is not sending me the papers is.....because my puppy isn't even from the parents he claimed he is from?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

again just throwin out my 2 cents here. but the best way to avoid "clearing out a dog park" is simply dont go. i would never take my boy to a dog park simply because everyone else would blame the pit bull. even if the lab and the dalmation got into a fight they would be quick to blame the pit. that and some people dont train their dogs, vaccinate their dogs, or even keep the bitch thats in heat at home. some people :roll:


----------



## angelbaby

JuniorMama said:


> Wow! I feel so much love here
> Angelbaby, I'm also from rainy BC! Are those 5 dogs in the banner yours? G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!
> Do you get mixed reactions from people here, cuz I do...esp at dog parks. I've had countless times my Junior cleared the whole park within minutes.
> So unfair, cuz of the stereotypes.
> 
> So that's how he got his website to be on top...I'm just surprised no one has called him out on it. Maybe it's cuz I'm from Canada, so he figured I was an easy target.
> 
> I know he's a respected "Senior Member" on American Bully World. Last I checked, he posted a couple weeks ago, so I think calling him out on there, will be the most detrimental to him. Maybe it'll make him send over the papers.
> 
> I'll post some pix up once I figure out how to do it.


No for the most part I get great responses to my dogs but I go out of my way to make sure they are contained and seen in a good light. Im STRONGLY against dog parks with this breed , but in the search bar at the top type in dog parks and many threads will come up with all the reasons they are a bad idea.

And yes the dogs in my signature are mine, and thank you 

looking forward to seeing some pictures of your dog .


----------



## JuniorMama

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> again just throwin out my 2 cents here. but the best way to avoid "clearing out a dog park" is simply dont go. i would never take my boy to a dog park simply because everyone else would blame the pit bull. even if the lab and the dalmation got into a fight they would be quick to blame the pit. that and some people dont train their dogs, vaccinate their dogs, or even keep the bitch thats in heat at home. some people :roll:


I actually never thought of it like that. Makes perfect sense.
I just wanted my boy to socialize and hang out with dogs his own size, cuz most of my friends have small dogs. I also have a Maltese and Chihuahua and they both own him...haha
Lucky for me, he's never gotten into a fight. He's always the one being picked on...

Yeah, there seems to be a lot of careless pet owners out there. Some don't pick up after their dogs and one time, there was a dog who kept barking at new dogs entering and would snap at them, but the owner didn't even do anything.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

no problem, i think its safe to say that we r all here to help


----------



## American_Pit13

Well welcome to the forum and sorry that things have not worked out well ;( Sadly this is not a reliable breeder. Breeders are not really monitored by people reporting to the BBB. To find great breeders you have to get in with people who have experience, and learn what to be looking for. 

I am sure will still enjoy this dog and you can use this experience to help you see things to watch out for ( like paying for a puppy and not getting papers on the spot). This site is a great place to learn these things.


----------



## JuniorMama

American_Pit13 said:


> Well welcome to the forum and sorry that things have not worked out well ;( Sadly this is not a reliable breeder. Breeders are not really monitored by people reporting to the BBB. To find great breeders you have to get in with people who have experience, and learn what to be looking for.
> 
> I am sure will still enjoy this dog and you can use this experience to help you see things to watch out for ( like paying for a puppy and not getting papers on the spot). This site is a great place to learn these things.


Thank you!
I sure learned a very expensive lesson.
I still want to raise awareness so other people don't get scammed like I did!


----------



## motocross308

at this point , what purpose would the papers serve ? you dont plan to breed him do you ?


----------



## angelbaby

motocross308 said:


> at this point , what purpose would the papers serve ? you dont plan to breed him do you ?


I dont know her reasoning but I would still want them , paying that much . Atleast want to be able to look at the bloodline and see what is in there , more for curiosity then anything. But then again this long has gone by who is to say those papers would even actually be for that dog. Not like this breeder is honest or has morals lol.


----------



## JuniorMama

angelbaby said:


> I dont know her reasoning but I would still want them , paying that much . Atleast want to be able to look at the bloodline and see what is in there , more for curiosity then anything. But then again this long has gone by who is to say those papers would even actually be for that dog. Not like this breeder is honest or has morals lol.


Thanks, angelbaby.
It is out of curiosity. I want to make sure the pup I paid for actually is from the sire and dam he claimed he is from.
Also, I guess it helps me justify the amount that was paid for him....as foolish as it may sound. Sort of like a peace of mind.
Ideally, I would like my money back, but realistically, the best I can strive for is probably papers showing Junior's lineage...I know it sounds silly.


----------



## JuniorMama

motocross308 said:


> at this point , what purpose would the papers serve ? you dont plan to breed him do you ?


And no, I don't plan to breed him. He's part of the fam and not for profit.


----------



## American_Pit13

JuniorMama said:


> Thank you!
> I sure learned a very expensive lesson.
> I still want to raise awareness so other people don't get scammed like I did!


Fully understandable. We are a large team here that are all about educating people against bad breeders and proper care for these dogs.

I would want my papers too. I have 13 dogs which all but 3 are papered. Only 4 of those have a chance of being bred so I to enjoy just having papers on dogs that are pets.


----------



## motocross308

JuniorMama said:


> Thanks, angelbaby.
> It is out of curiosity. I want to make sure the pup I paid for actually is from the sire and dam he claimed he is from.
> Also, I guess it helps me justify the amount that was paid for him....as foolish as it may sound. Sort of like a peace of mind.
> Ideally, I would like my money back, but realistically, the best I can strive for is probably papers showing Junior's lineage...I know it sounds silly.


no , i understand , i just wanted to make sure you understood that your boy should never ever be bred . i would honestly get him sterilized .
Unfortunatly , there are plenty of ways to falsify papers as well.


----------



## waldosbia

JuniorMama said:


> I actually never thought of it like that. Makes perfect sense.
> I just wanted my boy to socialize and hang out with dogs his own size, cuz most of my friends have small dogs. I also have a Maltese and Chihuahua and they both own him...haha
> Lucky for me, he's never gotten into a fight. He's always the one being picked on...
> 
> Yeah, there seems to be a lot of careless pet owners out there. Some don't pick up after their dogs and one time, there was a dog who kept barking at new dogs entering and would snap at them, but the owner didn't even do anything.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


There's a dog park on it's way in our hometown, 1st dog park in the area! We've never taken out babies to a dog park before but are looking forward to it! We have a JRT mix, a bulldog (unsure) mix and our APBT Lacey. However, Lace (our youngest at 1 year old and only pitbull) is the only one of ours that is well behaved enough to go. (Go figure) But about the barking....I find it so rude for an owner to allow their dog to incessantly bark, no matter where they are. (One of the main reasons my other 2 wouldn't tag along to a dog park) Our 2 "barkers" will make so much noise at our neighbors when they are in out in the backyard, he's not the most friendly neighbor as it is and it's pretty obvious he doesn't care for dogs at all.(therefore doesn't care much for us) So, I'm sure the barking, while he is trying to enjoy a nice weekend in his yard, infuriates him! I DO NOT allow it, I bring them back in immediately. Although I have every right to leave them in our fenced in yard and dogs DO bark, but I find it to be very irresponsible not to mention pretty annoying even for myself. 
We are looking forward to our first trip to the dog park but also a bit worried of what we may encounter. I only hope the other dogs are as well behaved as ours.


----------



## American_Pit13

Dog parks should all be banned. Seriously, they do nothing but spread disease and encourage people to take their dogs to the park like you would children. THEY ARE DOGS! They don't need to socialize with other dogs and should always be on a lead other than when at home. Dog parks get dogs together where then dog fights happen, not only with our breed my friends Collie was torn apart with in an inch of her life by 2 labs, because dogs are not meant to get together and frolic with strange dogs.

Dogs are meant to be with their own pack, and while young dogs tend to play well together ( which is the worse age to be going to a dog park due to disease) when they mature they do not need to go be loose to run with other dogs. 

Dogs should be socialized on leash by walking in public and taught to ignore other dogs and pay attention to you, not taught that other dogs are something to run up and either try to play with or fight with.


----------



## ames

waldosbia said:


> There's a dog park on it's way in our hometown, 1st dog park in the area! We've never taken out babies to a dog park before but are looking forward to it! We have a JRT mix, a bulldog (unsure) mix and our APBT Lacey. However, Lace (our youngest at 1 year old and only pitbull) is the only one of ours that is well behaved enough to go. (Go figure) But about the barking....I find it so rude for an owner to allow their dog to incessantly bark, no matter where they are. (One of the main reasons my other 2 wouldn't tag along to a dog park) Our 2 "barkers" will make so much noise at our neighbors when they are in out in the backyard, he's not the most friendly neighbor as it is and it's pretty obvious he doesn't care for dogs at all.(therefore doesn't care much for us) So, I'm sure the barking, while he is trying to enjoy a nice weekend in his yard, infuriates him! I DO NOT allow it, I bring them back in immediately. Although I have every right to leave them in our fenced in yard and dogs DO bark, but I find it to be very irresponsible not to mention pretty annoying even for myself.
> We are looking forward to our first trip to the dog park but also a bit worried of what we may encounter. I only hope the other dogs are as well behaved as ours.


please read these so you can understand why they are a horrible thing. You can go to a ball field, or tennis court or basketball, so many places NOT designed for off leash dogs to socialize who belong to owners you do not know or trust.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/40966-day-park-poem-written-dog-park-lovers.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html


----------



## APASA

I agree... Dog park is a bad Idea..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Brock ain't been active on the EE board in a hot minute. Someone contacted me a year ago inquiring about him and I told them to steer clear; however, they purchased a dog from him anyway and got screwed. He has been MIA for at least 9 months though. You and 932432850 other people are looking for him.


----------



## 904bullys

wouldn't say his dogs are the most stucturelty sound dogs either. No beef just saying. I just dont see how someone who does people like that and breeds incorrect dogs could be so popula


----------



## Ripper

Dam that hurts 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Ashee

Dont buy dogs over the phone. First go there personally. Then look at the parents. check whether they show good signs of health, temperament, and looks. Then select the pup yourself.  Thats what I do 

Btw Im really sorry to hear this. Hoeever do not regret what happnd. If the dongs brings you joy.. U havnt lost a cent. Tc


----------



## gail

*MrPitbull*

The ppl talking about the guy that has the forum, MrPitbull, I wonder if he's the sameone that I talk to all the time. I joined his forum about a yr. ago, he give advice to a lot of ppl about the breed. I think he's located in Detroit somewhere, is he the same one?


----------

